# LOOK! MTH releases a beauty! UP 4-12-2!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a look at this beautiful work of art which just came out in the MTH Premier line! When I see something like this, I am reminded why I love this hobby so much...

----------

Take a look at this video and all of the detail and precision in action - https://extranet.mth-railking.com/videos/see.asp?show=20ST13419v&size=big

----------

Here is the MTH product page, so check out those pictures







- http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=20-3293-1

----------

And here is just some more info about the product itself from the MTH news -



> February 11, 2008 - While our Union Pacific 4-12-2 is not the first O Gauge model of this unique three-cylinder locomotive, we believe it is the best — boasting smoother performance and more detail than any previous brass or die-cast version. Separately-applied details include sanding pipes to all 12 drivers, air and steam pipes with valve handles, brake shoes on all drivers, accurate builder’s plate and superheater patent plate, opening cab roof vents, front mounted air brake pumps, and hinged cab deck plate to give the fireman access to the tender. Boiler walkway surfaces are embossed with safety tread.
> 
> Perhaps the most fascinating detail is the working Gresley valve gear on the pilot deck, a series of levers that uses the valve gear of the two outside cylinders to drive the valve gear of the inside third cylinder. The design for this valve gear was licensed by ALCo from Sir Nigel Gresley, designer of the Flying Scotsman and other three-cylinder British locomotives. Sir Nigel, however, tended to obscure his Gresley valve gear under a protective cover, while the UP exposed it for easy maintenance access — much to the enjoyment of railfans, who delighted in the sight of these massive levers rocking about madly when the engine was at speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yowza. :thumbsup:

Nice looking model. Will it work on normal curves or do you need something really wide?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

This bad boy needs 0-72 curves


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)




----------

